# Moomins



## Mr.Underhill (May 22, 2022)

Is anyone fan of the series. Whether its 90s animation or comic strips?








Moomins - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Alot of people think "The Groke" is scary. Personally i think its when Moomintroll climbed into the hat, calling himself "King of California" playing a game with them before realising he has changed into something that wasnt him. Mainly why i think its scary is because of the idea of being unrecognizable to people. I forgot about it for so long til i revisited it. And its really sad but a good horror story i think despite it being for kids.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 22, 2022)

I've watched a few episodes on YouTube, and enjoyed them.


----------

